# Some really really old pictures



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't think I posted these here yet, but I was going through my closet and found some really old pictures I did from like 15 years ago and thought I'd share. Don't laugh, I was really bored and drew anything I saw. Some were done with just ink pen, I don't like to erase....









Spider-Man vs Hobgoblin








Closer look at Hobby








Closer look at Spidey








Unfinished head shots of Spawn








Smiley from the Evil Ernie comics








More of Smiley








Home Depot Man








Sponge Bob (newest one)








Evil Ernie and Smiley








Cool image from an Offspring cd








Sebastian








Sweet Tooth from Twisted Metal








Simba








Pinky and the Brain








Some character I saw in a Spawn comic








Character from an unreleased game called Thrill Kill that I got a bootleg copy of.


Well thats it, like I said I was young and drew anything.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, really really good stuff man. You got serious skills!


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

those r rly good
i didnt know spongbob was around 15 years ago though lol:wink01:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice drawings man, especially Spidey.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Those are really really good. I liked the spidey one and the home depot man the best.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

mmawrestler said:


> those r rly good
> i didnt know spongbob was around 15 years ago though lol:wink01:


Spongebob is the newest one, lol sorry, I did that one about 4 months ago to see if I still could do it.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow great work man. Spidey pic looks awesome...well actually they all look great. Man I used to love Twisted Metal!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks, yeah the Spidey/Hob pic is my favorite of the bunch cause it took the most time, well actually only 3 hours, but still the most time. My favorite though is a pic I did of Ghost Rider which I can't find anymore  Twisted Metal is my all time favorite franchise when it comes to videogames and they are working on a new one for PS3 so I can't wait.


----------

